# Help with Marcato Atlas 150.



## quebert (Sep 6, 2015)

I bought it today off Offerup so it's used, I had Googled pasta rollers before I bought it and just assumed there was only 2 models from Marcato the 150 and 180. The box and unit both say Marcato Atlas 150, but this one only has 1-6 on the thickness dial. I'm guessing this is an older model but Google isn't turning up any useful information. I'm trying to find a manual, or just what the 1-6 settings thickness equal to. The manual on Marcato's site is showing 0-9, which is what I assumed what I'd bought had. I plan to make some Ravioli with it tonight and will just try a few settings and see what turns out the best. But I am curious what the numbers mean, and what exact unit I bought. 

I noticed on Google the images they have Atlas with Wellness stamped under it on the front of the unit. This one just says Atlas with Made in Italy under it. The box says Marcato Mod.150 Lusso and has OMC on the top in the Marcato logo. If this helps anyone here identify what the heck I bought I'd love to know. There's no bar code or UPC anywhere on the box for me to look up so I"m clueless if this is an older model, or if there are knock off Marcato units out there.


----------

